
What the Hell Happens to Money You Put in a Flexible Spending Account? - mreome
https://splinternews.com/what-the-hell-actually-happens-to-money-you-put-in-a-fl-1833098460
======
JohnFen
I've never understood the value of FSAs for people who don't have predictable,
ongoing medical expenses.

HSAs seem a little less problematic, but they still don't seem like a
wonderful thing outside of certain circumstances.

~~~
pmiller2
You're right. Unless you have some predictable, ongoing medical expenses,
putting aside money in an FSA is worse than gambling. I use all of mine every
year because I see a provider who isn't covered under my insurance, but I
don't think someone who's healthy should bother. If you have a physical and
2-3 routine doctor visits a year, it's not worth it.

------
joezydeco
Something an FSA administrator will _never_ tell you is that while you forfeit
unspent funds at the end of the year (actually March of next year), you also
don’t have to pay back funds if you quit/are fired and the amount you spent
was more than your contributions to that point.

I recently quit my job in January. Spent the entire $2,700, waited for FSA
reimbursement, then turned in my notice.

